# Bald Faced, Blue Eyes, & Unique Colors!!



## JumpingTheMoon

He's beautiful!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

My girl Jezebel Jynx, she's a black tovero with a partial blue eye.


----------



## Trinity

My Jack Jack. Hes a red dun paint.


----------



## AztecBaby

This is, Pearl.

Cremello Quarter Pony filly.. not sure if she qualifies as unusual? :lol:


----------



## XivoShowjumper

totally love these threads- and i'm sure you've seen enough of him but

PEPE
palomino appaloosa










wow this one is old!


----------



## Jicme

Gorgeous horses. Such lovely pictures


----------



## Jordi

Here is our perlino dun Welsh Pony, Harrison. 

This first picture is a little dark, but it shows off his pearly coat and reddish mane/tail. Although it's pretty hard to see dun traits on such a light colored horse, he also has a dorsal stripe, leg barring, and shoulder stripes, as well as dark counter shading on his face.



















His pretty blue eyes...


----------



## New_image

Jynx is beautiful!

Heres my blue eyed bunch...

Sapphire, Haflinger rescue who has now been re-homed.

















And Trix. Our Medicine Hat APHA mare.


----------



## Painted Hotrod

Wow!
Such stunning horses 

Aztec: Pearl is gorgeous, I love the buckin' pictures.

Everyone has beautiful horses!.

Anymore wanting to share?


----------



## paintluver

My dad's paint PintoBean he has a partial bald face and 2 blue eyes
(One eye is like a dark dark blue *Almost brown* eye and the other one is ice blue...)
















My soon to be mare Luna has a kind of bald face










Oh, and my grey/white horse has a blaze and 2 socks but you can't see them unless he is wet.


----------



## dynamite.

The colour is bad, but here is Poco Supreme Copper. His only paint spot is on his back left leg. The filly in the back is also really cool looking. As you can see her tail is white 
*







*


----------



## Painted Hotrod

Luna is gorgeous 

Dynamite's horses are also!


----------



## DarkEquine

Gorgeous horses! I love those blue-eyed beauties!


----------



## WSArabians

Here's my little Roxy, a purebred Arabian.


----------



## WSArabians

Rina, purebred Arabian:


----------



## WSArabians

Maiden, purebred Arabian:


----------



## Fowl Play

My daughter's porky lesson pony, Romeo. The name suits him to a tee.


----------



## Appy Luvr

Here's my blue eyed mini, Pixie.
















And when it comes to "unique" I think Flyer definitly falls in that catagory! He's my Pintaloosa Bashkir Curly!


----------



## riccil0ve

My Ricci is blue-eyed. I'm super picky about blue eyes though, I only like them if the hair around the blue eye isn't white, lol.



















I think her black patch on this side looks like a flipped over, slightly distorted map.


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers

Bald face (well, half at least) 
And a forth of a blue eye

You can kinda see the little bit of blue here . . .








Bald face. The leadrope was only on the ground for like, 30 seconds, I promise


----------



## Painted Hotrod

Pretty, pretty, pretty!!!

My boy has a completely bald face, and white around the eye.
I still think he is gorgeous.
I never liked the white face and pink around the eye, but I fell in love when I got Hotrod. I now think it's gorgeous, and love baldies


----------



## Smarby

Barney, the old pony i used to look afer [he's over 40 years old!] had pretty funky markings. He looked a bit like a badger.


































Merlin has a wall eye.

















Doug has a Dorsol stripe, zebra markings on his leg and a stripe across his shoulder, but their not that unsual considering he's a dun. xD


----------



## Smarby

Ah, just realised this was a thread for just bald faces and blue eyes. Sorry! I can't edit my post for some strange reason.


----------



## DarkEquine

Well, the title includes unique colours, so I think you're alright! lol


----------



## Crimsonhorse01

This is a horse I owned for about a week. I bought him as a project, but then found the horse I wanted so... He found a new home. He was a three year old APHA. Two blue eyes, He didnt have the best home before I got him. They left a **** halter on him, thus the marks on his nose. He left here able to be caught, haltered, respectful, and willing to go into trailers. He is getting a great start with a young man in Laramie.


----------



## Rissa

Champagne


----------



## Honeysuga

I love how soft the champagne color looks, kind of like looking through a "champagne" haze eh? lol


----------



## haviris

Magic, nearly bald face, one blue eye, his eye lashes are half gold and half white,
































Skip, red roan frame overo, bald face, blue eyes,
































Gypsy, one blue eye, her lashes are white,


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

This is Hero, my boyfriend use to lease him. He is a Medicine Hat paint with 2 blue eyes.


----------



## Sea To Sky

Not very unique compared to most of these ponies! But heres Lotto (Lolly). I got him as a 3yo at which stage we thought he was a greying dun/ burnt bay... But he never really got to grey... haha He had roanie patch on his butt a grey nose and half of his tail was black and half was silver grey haha But kinda hard to notice in the pics.
Visiting the daycare where mum works =/ haha









































but cant really find a pic where you can see his grey hairs on his butt =D


----------



## dashygirl

haviris said:


>


I want to steal both of them! They are gorgeous!


----------



## luvmyqh

just some pics!!


----------



## Painted Hotrod

Everyone has such unique critters!
They are all lovely 
Every single horse has something unique. I love it.
Even if it's just the littlest thing.

Haviris - I wanna... I wanna .. come steal your horses!

Now, Rissa? ..
............Is that Champayne's mane *turquoise *in a braid? 
If so that is cute. I also love the Champayne color :wink:

Makes me want to dye a blue one on Hotrod, hehehehe.


----------



## omgpink

Heres Layla. She is very different. She has two blue eyes and a curly mane. lol ^^


----------



## Painted Hotrod

The curly mane is cuuuutteee!!!


----------



## DarkEquine

Awwww, cutie!


----------



## EveningShadows

AztecBaby said:


> This is, Pearl.
> 
> Cremello Quarter Pony filly.. not sure if she qualifies as unusual? :lol:


With a buck like that, she's definitely unique!!! Her color as well, but holy shinkies! Girl knows how to kick up her heels!!! (pg 1, not sure if her pics will show up here?)


----------



## Kashmere

Gosh LOVE all those eyes and colors!
What beautiful animals!
Aspecially Palomino appaloosa!
First time seeing that and just.. wow :shock:


----------



## RedHawk

Gorgeous horses everyone!

On a side note....
Smarby - what breed is your Barney? He looks a LOT like my mare Penny, in features and expression. She even has the grey around the face like he does.


----------



## danastark

This is Tahoe, our paint gelding. His face is sooo hard to keep clean!


----------



## Painted Hotrod

Oh my garsh!!
I love Tahoe's face.


----------



## Honeysuga

Satin(like the fabric...not the devil hehe) leopard Appaloosa(very minimal, you cnat see her spots in the winter...) Forgive how grungy she looks, I hadn't groomed her yet. She is really a white horse, not yellow lol, such a grungy winter girl...








She is a big grump...








The black/blue one, it creeps me out...








Pretty multi blue eye.








Satin says Bye!


----------



## Tannerlady

Such lovely photos! Here are some of mine. :] 

First few, I can't get to attach for some reason, so I'll just post the links. (NOTE: None of these horses are mine, unfortunately. Most of them belong to the horseback riding camp I attend every summer. :])

Tigger, a gorgeous gelding born at Hoofbeat in...I want to say 2004, 2003? http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm25/Tannerlady/untitled.jpg

Full view of him is... http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm25/Tannerlady/2.jpg

Last one that won't show is of the miniature pony at Hoofbeat, Slammer. He has a mostly bald face, one blue eye, and one brown eye. And he loves to play tag.  http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm25/Tannerlady/1.jpg

Boo, a big cremello mare, pink nose, ice blue eyes. :] (Her eyes look kinda bugged out in this picture. )







Boo body shot. Gleaming white.







Double Stuff, a black and white paint with blue eyes at Hoofbeat, when she was a baby.







Double Stuff now, all grown up, and basically an exact replica of her mom, Oreo (retired).







Prince, one of the new Hoofbeat babies. He has two blue eyes, and has gotten much bigger since that picture was taken (August '08 ).






Unfortunately, I don't have any pictures of his mom, Reba, but her coloring is pretty much the same as this horse's. http://www.mustangs4us.com/images/Frame OveroWHBS3292.jpg
Me riding Princess Buttercup during a riding demo. She's stunning, and the sweetest thing. Two blue eyes. Her mom, Mamba, is chestnut and white, with basically the same markings, but with brown eyes.







Finally, a horse my dad's friend owns. Not sure of name or gender, but I LOVE the coloring. :]








Sorry it's so long.


----------



## Painted Hotrod

Tannerlady!!!
They are gorgeous!
So lucky 

Boo looks like he's wearing eyeliner, hehe.
So perty :wink:


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

This is Pate. He's a Silver Bay with one half blue eye


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

Sugar, the Piebald Chincoteague pony. She has a wall eye:









and two more of pate cause I just absolutely love him


----------



## Honeysuga

Is it Pate as in the meat product??? Or like Payt?


----------



## PaintsTheWorld

*My boy*





































This is Rudy. He has two blue eyes and awesome markings =)


----------



## Honeysuga

PaintsTheWorld, Simply stunning! Gorgeous boy!


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer

This is Drifter. He's our 7 month old paint colt. Hes a bit of a lazy bug lol. He has 2 blue eyes, he is tobino? I'm not good with paint markings lol, but he is white, black, brown, and has a bit of greying in his coat.


----------



## Honeysuga

Very sweet looking little guy. Kinda has a fat belly thing going on. I love his coloring and he looks like he is wearing eyeliner, how cute!


----------



## Rissa

Painted Hotrod said:


> Haviris - I wanna... I wanna .. come steal your horses!
> 
> Now, Rissa? ..
> ............Is that Champayne's mane *turquoise *in a braid?
> If so that is cute. I also love the Champayne color :wink:
> 
> Makes me want to dye a blue one on Hotrod, hehehehe.



Why yes! He's a very rare champagne colored horse, blue points!


----------



## angelsgrace

this is my baby crystal arab qh ash


----------



## randiekay215

so I know this thread is talking about blue eyes and bald faces, but it also said unique colors....and I think Bandit is quite unique. I love his blaze, how its crooked. Anyway, if I get a chance to show off my baby, I take it! 



He's starting to shed out lighter, and lighter every year! He's looking more and more like the sooty buckskin I had imagined 




Here's a "darker picture just to compare...They were taken about 10 months apart:




Anyway, here's his crooked blaze I LOVE....Kinda reminds me of a question mark:


----------



## chazzle09

wow those horses are so beautiful. my horse is a paly with brown eyes she is beautiful but not unusual


----------



## speedy da fish

champagne with a metalic 'glow' (akhal-teke)

love this thread!


----------



## peg4x4

Wow~ Thanks for a look at all the beautiful horses. Hard to pick a favorite,so I won't


----------



## jumper25

I found this thread very interesting! Loved looking at all the horses! Nice!


----------



## kitten_Val

My paint Kiara. She's tri-color (white/brown/black) tovero with surprisingly black eyes even though her brother (and most horses in that place) have blue. And some not-so-common markings.


----------



## Kay

This is my daughter's TW mare named Mutaga. Mutaga has one blue eye and her other eye is half blue n half brown. We love her.


----------



## haviris

Kansasbarrelracer your baby is a tovero, very cute!!


----------



## Painted Hotrod

I can't get over how gorgeous everyone's horses are!


----------



## paintluver

Here is another one of Beany
I LOVE his eye!


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer

Honeysuga said:


> Very sweet looking little guy. Kinda has a fat belly thing going on. I love his coloring and he looks like he is wearing eyeliner, how cute!


lol thanks. I just took a picture of him today, and he has quite the hay belly goin on lol.


----------



## Painted Hotrod

Beany has such a lovely eye


----------



## ARShorseLINY

sassy... chocolate palomino


----------



## ilovestitch

This is my boy Stitch, it just so happens that the only picture I have to show off the strip of white following his jaw bone he is looking like an idiot hah but anyway....











And this is my other boy Cody with 2 blue eyes


----------



## paint gurl 23

Heres my boy that I love so much!! hes a bay overo with 2 blue eyes 

View attachment 24072


----------



## Rio's Kabam

Arab filly that was at my old barn:









Not a unique colour, but he had a cool blaze. This is Timmie :]




























Angel, the horse I used to ride. She was like 5 different types of Palomino, haha.


----------



## Horsel02

Ok here is my gelding Chili.










Swimming









Not the best picture of him because he was being a turd about getting the ears up but it really shows his color.


----------



## paint gurl 23

wow hes breathtaking horse102!! the first picture is stunning!


----------



## ilovestitch

I would kill for that color!


----------



## Painted Hotrod

CHEESE & CRACKERS!!!
Chili is breath taking, gorgeous, beautiful, & all those pretty words :shock:


----------



## RoCru

My boy Sundance! He's a Bay Tobiano. His markings aren't too unusual. But, they're quite lovely. He has a huge snip on his nose, and his right front leg has a brown stocking that I've never seen on another horse...lol.


----------



## QHDragon

New_image said:


> Jynx is beautiful!
> 
> Heres my blue eyed bunch...
> 
> Sapphire, Haflinger rescue who has now been re-homed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Trix. Our Medicine Hat APHA mare.



Your mare looks familiar..was/is she for sale? There was one a while back that I was thinking hard on that looked like her, but then I found Major.


----------



## JumperDak15

I dont have any blue eyes or bald faces, but my palomino is very golden and he has some black markingss on his legs.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Hehe, Sally's eyes are like that, and we had colt out of Jester with eyes the freakiest of colors! On was half blue, and the other green o.o

Love the horse! Absolutely adorable ^^


----------



## Horsel02

Thank you for the comments. I just love this horse. He has a cool personality.


----------



## PaintsTheWorld

awwww i love Chili!


----------



## haviris

RoCru I love your boy's leg! I think that fits w/ unique! One of my minis (tobiano) has a dark leg, but it's connected by more color, not sure I've ever seen one independent like that!


----------



## Painted Hotrod

My new boy has an un usual blaze..
and, one random white spot on the side.


----------



## tmyfrnk

Here's Izzy. She has one blue eye.


----------



## BlueEyedBeauty

So many stunning boys and girls. Chill is amazing, I've never seen a horse with "eyeliner" like that!


----------



## RoCru

Izzy is soooo pretty! Love the teeny spot in her big blaze!!!

Just another pic of my boy Sundance....just cause he's super cute!


----------

